# Treating fentanyl OD



## WanderLost Radical (Sep 2, 2016)

Vice posted an article recently about 9 fentanyl overdoses happening within 20 minutes, in Vancouver recently. 

I never heard about it, so I looked into it for safety measures and first aid. 

Basically, don't use alone (especially if its a dealer/drug you're not familiar with, and have a naloxone kit somewhere (and know how to use it!!)

More info about Naloxone here


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 2, 2016)

I understand that fentanyl is being used to increase the potency of some street drugs.

Fentanyl is plenty strong and there is VERY little difference between a sought after high and overdose. You can easily take it and not know it.


----------



## roguetrader (Sep 3, 2016)

sadly I think this situation is only going to get worse in the US and Canada - I read a convincing post on r / opiates that we are now entering 'The Fentanyl Era' - weak heroin is being cut with Fentanyl to up potency ; the thing is this stuff is thousands of times stronger than diamorphine and dealers are putting way too much in with deadly results.... Fentanyl is also easy to make in Underground Labs which is another reason it's getting to be widespread.... How many more people gotta die before those in power realise that the War on Drugs ain't working and legalisation / prescription is the only sane way forward - with a regular script an addict can have a 'normal' productive life....


----------



## tobepxt (Sep 3, 2016)

is Naloxone legal to carry with everywhere? I dont do opioids, but i have run into or stayed places where people are... i avoid junkies but i don't want anyone to overdose. lost people i knew to these sorts of drugs. how stupid would it be if you couldn't carry the solution in a medical kit as a just in case..


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Sep 5, 2016)

tobepxt said:


> is Naloxone legal to carry with everywhere?



I don't know for sure, but I dont see why it wouldnt be legal, since it's prescription-free, and I dont think you can get high off it. From what I understand, it just breaks down opiates to shorten/soften you trip, saving from an OD


----------



## Skidkidfox (Sep 25, 2016)

tobepxt said:


> is Naloxone legal to carry with everywhere?.


Naloxone is legal to carry in north America, not sure about other places but I imagine it would be. However I know that in Canada at least, not just anyone can go get it. You need to take a course on proper administration and you need to be an addict to obtain a kit. Most cops don't even carry them in Vancouver. Which literally shocked me. I had a cop stop me while shooting in an ally and when I told him I had a naloxone kit he was like intrigued and asked if he could look at it/if I could explain how to use it. Him nor his partner had any idea what the kits even looked like. How fucked up is that?!


----------



## kokomojoe (Sep 25, 2016)

this may be some help when it comes to laws http://lawatlas.org/datasets/laws-regulating-administration-of-naloxone


----------



## BoBeaux (Oct 4, 2016)

I was prescribed 150mg of fentanyl and up to 50mg of oxycodones a day. Happy to say that was a battle I fought and won. I feel for the people that are prisoners to addiction and offer any help I can. You can be free from it if you want it bad enough.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 28, 2017)

I know this is an old post but this information is worth posting. I've over dosed on the shit. You can't treat an over dose without narcan. When i over dosed i just snorted the shit and sat down in my chair next thing that happened i woke up in the ambulance. There isn't no coming back without narcan.


----------



## Thenisia (Jul 4, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> I know this is an old post but this information is worth posting. I've over dosed on the shit. You can't treat an over dose without narcan. When i over dosed i just snorted the shit and sat down in my chair next thing that happened i woke up in the ambulance. There isn't no coming back without narcan.



Would that be beneficial to have for other drugs that are becoming more commonly cut with fentanyl? I've heard coke becoming more common, and it worries me.


----------



## Thenisia (Jul 4, 2017)

NutSac said:


> there are purity test kits available


Good to know, last I read you couldn't test for fentanyl


----------



## Linda Hansen (Jul 4, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> sadly I think this situation is only going to get worse in the US and Canada - I read a convincing post on r / opiates that we are now entering 'The Fentanyl Era' - weak heroin is being cut with Fentanyl to up potency ; the thing is this stuff is thousands of times stronger than diamorphine and dealers are putting way too much in with deadly results.... Fentanyl is also easy to make in Underground Labs which is another reason it's getting to be widespread.... How many more people gotta die before those in power realise that the War on Drugs ain't working and legalisation / prescription is the only sane way forward - with a regular script an addict can have a 'normal' productive life....


I'm not sure that having scripts would actually work. But something has got to give!


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 7, 2017)

Thenisia said:


> Would that be beneficial to have for other drugs that are becoming more commonly cut with fentanyl? I've heard coke becoming more common, and it worries me.


 don't mess with cocaine but i used to smoke meth. Besides the point tbh never heard of it in coke


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Jul 31, 2017)

Narcan is good to have even if you're not an opiate user. Some cities like pdx the heroin is crazy out there and you never know when you might need it. Even if u use coke.. I would suggest obtaining some naloxone in case of cross contamination or evil motherfuckers lacing their shit


----------



## townes (Jan 25, 2018)

Fentanyl never used to be a huge problem because the only way to get it was to cop the patches.

Now, what people are saying is that Chinese manufacturers are doing fent and fent analogues shipments into the us and canada. 

The fent analogues are even more potent and they are cheap as hell. Somewhere in the neighborhood of 100 bucks a g. Which doesnt sound all that great but a gram of that crap will keep you high for a long time. 

So damn dangerous and I never thought Id see the day where shooting dope seemed tame in comparison to what people are now bringing to the party. Glad i wised up.

All this fent shit started ramping up 3 to 4 years ago out on the east coast US. A few places in Eastern Europe have had the problem for decades. This is probably the beginning of an ongoing situation.

If your using fent just remember that it could be any number of these dirty analogues.

If you are using right now and you feel like you have to then SMOKE it. Its the safest way. 

The safest way to use the worlds most potent and killer drug


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 29, 2018)

Skidkidfox said:


> Naloxone is legal to carry in north America, not sure about other places but I imagine it would be. However I know that in Canada at least, not just anyone can go get it. You need to take a course on proper administration and you need to be an addict to obtain a kit. Most cops don't even carry them in Vancouver. Which literally shocked me. I had a cop stop me while shooting in an ally and when I told him I had a naloxone kit he was like intrigued and asked if he could look at it/if I could explain how to use it. Him nor his partner had any idea what the kits even looked like. How fucked up is that?!



I did my course, and they handed out the kits. You dont need to be an addict to get it. 

Also, she explained why cops don't have the kits. Apparently it's for liability reasons. The process of administering Narcan is physical, so they could be charged with police brutality.

I call bullshit on that, because of the good samaritan act (it applies to cops, doesnt it?), but thats what she told me anyway


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 29, 2018)

Thenisia said:


> Good to know, last I read you couldn't test for fentanyl



The problem is that fentanyl sticks to itself. So you could have a grain of fentanyl in your bag (enough to kill you), but the sample didnt have the grain in it.


----------



## Time4Change (Feb 6, 2018)

I highly HIGHLY recommend anyone who's dependent on opioids check out the herb Kratom while it's sill legal (the medical mafia wants to ban it) It's a brand new class of opioid plant that doesn't cause respiratory depression so there's no risk of ODing - yet it's still very effective.

Have seen first hand life changing benefits from Kratom;

https://www.reddit.com/r/kratom/new/


----------



## PinkLore (May 3, 2018)

WanderLost Radical said:


> I did my course, and they handed out the kits. You dont need to be an addict to get it.
> 
> Also, she explained why cops don't have the kits. Apparently it's for liability reasons. The process of administering Narcan is physical, so they could be charged with police brutality.
> 
> I call bullshit on that, because of the good samaritan act (it applies to cops, doesnt it?), but thats what she told me anyway


 
That shit makes me sick to think about. How horrible people are to each other. ❤


----------



## PinkLore (May 3, 2018)

Time4Change said:


> I highly HIGHLY recommend anyone who's dependent on opioids check out the herb Kratom while it's sill legal (the medical mafia wants to ban it) It's a brand new class of opioid plant that doesn't cause respiratory depression so there's no risk of ODing - yet it's still very effective.
> 
> Have seen first hand life changing benefits from Kratom;
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/kratom/new/



I love Kratom. This is just individually...but i think anyone could benift from it if they really could get the alternative or maybe they want to quit. But Kratom is amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (May 3, 2018)

Kratom is my goto trying to help recovering/suffering addicts. Different strains of it though. White wakes me up and red knocks me out. Green is in the middle. It is not new though, Thialand banned it in the 40s because it was eating into the opium trade. ~ peace


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 26, 2018)

Lots of needle exchanges also have narcan that they give out with a small tutorial. Every needle exchange in S.F. does this. I recommend the one of 6th and market, though the area is a little sketch, its not too bad. I would never take a shot without having this on deck (when I was using). Ive prolly seen 50+ people OD in SF and narcan saved every single one of them (including myself).


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Aug 20, 2018)

*Narcan* (only brand FDA approved for over the counter sales) - or - *Naloxone* (generic name) *FACTS:*


1. Narcan IS available, WITHOUT prescription in 47 states. Just ask at the pharmacy.

2. Narcan is Available, IN STOCK, at all : CVS Pharmacy Locations -*and*- Walgreens Pharmacy Locations. Not just at needle exchanges, anymore.

3. Narcan _can safely* & e_ffectively counter an *Opioid**_* _Overdose, including those containing Fentanyl.

4. *You still HAVE to call 911* - (best done immediately when discovering an o.d.) Even using Narcan, they may still die! So It's better to have those medics on the way!

5. Countering Opioid Overdoses with Narcan may require (even administered correctly) additional doses of Narcan be given, for antidote to be fully effective. (particularly with Fentanyl)

6. You Need To Stay With The Victim, until medical services arrive. (You did call 911, Right?) You stay because a second dose (maybe even a third) of Narcan might have to be administered. Possible medical complications may occur and can including: Going into Withdrawals; Stopping Breathing; Having a Heart Attack or Stroke; Seizures; or a variety of issues, which otherwise necessitate continuing availability of assistance.

7. Most states (over half) which permit non-prescription Naloxone/Norcan, DO have a Good Samaritan law, preventing liability for the first responders administering Norcan/Naloxone to overdose cases.



*** Safely- first, All drugs have side effects. second, a small portion of the population, Naloxone/Norcan is more deadly to than the overdose. (I personally have a gf who's one of those lucky few. She flat lines every time the paramedics give it to her.) But, for the most part, yes, it is Safe.

** Opiate overdoses - Cocaine is Not an Opiate. (neither is meth, or molly, or special K, etc.) Norcan has a less stellar record saving lives when Fentanyl is mixed with non-opioids.

_(source-) _https://www.acsh.org/news/2017/02/02/fentanyl-overdose-dont-count-naloxone-save-you-10822



*Prices, aprox.*

Naloxone full kit, can cost as low as $30

Norcan kit, regular price $130.00

No Insurance? - CVS has partnered with manufacturer, for a manufacturer's coupon, making the kit available to the uninsured for $95.00

_(Source-)_: _http_//thehill.com/policy/healthcare/medical-devices-and-prescription-drug-policy/381810-cvs-health-to-offer-discount


*Propaganda:*

*Naloxone - Save a life with naloxone.*

CVS Health® is dedicated to helping communities address and prevent prescription drug abuse.

Naloxone, also known as NARCAN®, is a safe* and effective antidote to opioid overdoses. CVS Health has worked to expand the access to naloxone, without individual prescriptions, to 47 states. (Excludes: Alaska, Nebraska, & Wyoming, at this time)

CVS Pharmacy® locations in most communities have naloxone ON HAND and can dispense it the same day.

If you would like to purchase naloxone, simply ask the pharmacy.

_(source-) h_ttps//www.cvs.com/content/prescription-drug-abuse/save-a-life


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Aug 26, 2018)

WanderLost Radical said:


> I don't know for sure, but I dont see why it wouldnt be legal, since it's prescription-free, and I dont think you can get high off it. From what I understand, it just breaks down opiates to shorten/soften you trip, saving from an OD



I just want to say that your understanding of how nalaxone is inaccurate. Nalaxone works by knocking the synthetic opiates off your opiate receptors and preventing them from rebinding for ~90 minutes.

THIS IS IMPORTANT.
Opiates will stay in your body for longer the 90 minutes. It’s possible to re-overdose after a nalaxone rescue. Always go to a hospital in an OD case.


----------



## TheDesertMouse (Aug 26, 2018)

Also a useful adendum to the above post (which is very imformative)

When calling 9/11 do not mention drug overdose as a possible cause. Unfortunetly the drug war has instilled a very nasty prejudice against drug users. When I was doing harm reduction I LITERALLY SAW this difference sometimes increase response time and quality of care.
In one instance someone had time, from the 9/11 call, to run 1.5 miles down the street, find me(I had nalaxone) we ran back, took care of people, and sat with them for 10 FUCKING MINUTES before an paramedic sargeant (not an ambulance) casually walked up too ask if things were good. This went down a two minute drive from the nearest hospital. -_-

Simply say your friend collapsed and isnt breathing, or you found someone not breathing. Tell the responders when they arrive what they need to know.


----------

